# Halo: Frontier 5



## Black hood (Sep 9, 2010)

Now ok, yes ths is a halo rp and i know halo has been recently over-hyped with the up-coming release of reach and how well odst went down thanks to halo 3's online system, but i beleive (hopefully) that there are some of you out there who enjoyed the original, where it ws about just the game, where everything was new and original. This RP, so long as it doesnt die of get closed down again... (i seem to have terrible luck with that OTL) should be good fun for those who enjoyed the halo series. Besides, i really really wanna have a decent halo rp, ive made up an awesome character for myself and it just doesnt feel right that i can never act it out in some way or another. Also i apologize in advance if im not really allowed to make a halo based RP #~^;;


Anyway, storyline, the year is 2552 just after the successful destruction of the first halo by the infamous master cheif. After his success the UNSC decided to restart the spartan program having the rest of the spartans unfortunately killed after the famed Pillar of Autumn crash landed on halo while they were locked in crisis and overun by the flood before being used to destroy the ring it landed on. 5 more Spartans were brought up and trained under the sruvailance of the best and highest ranking UNSC officers, even if they werent the best fighters in the known galaxy, they were humanities second wall, their last defense, last hope of master cheif were to ever fall in battle. Like that would ever happen.


Righty-ho, onto rules, everything needs rules (unfortunately)

1. No Godmodding, the spartans may be tough, but not invincible. But you can be heavily wounded and on the verge of death and then be healed, thats fine, and you must take attacks you cant dodge everything.

2. No over-the-top langauge, ill let you swear as i probably will, but not every word in every sentance, please #.-

3. Multiple weaponry is allowed beyond the games 2 weapon limit, but only spartans may carry more than 2 weapons (pistols do not count towards the 2 weapon limit for humans, any more than that WILL count. But please those who become spartans, dont overload, the larger the weapon the less you can carry of them. Also since this is only just after the first game, there are no brute weapons at the start)

4. even if this is an rp you do NOT have unlimited ammo, spartans can carry more but still have ammo and will eventually run out unless you pick more up. Obvious ammo rules apply, only marines drop human weapons, covenant drop alien weapons (with the exception of flood, if we get that far), so thos ewho only want to use human weapons may find it difficult for ammo if your alone or only with other spartans, be resourceful.

5. ill allow romance PG. 13, ok?

6. dont hate each other, if you want to have a full all out fued either do it in a chat thread or in a proper rp fashion

7. spartans do have super-human abilities but their not fleas or the hulk, you cant leap like 10 meteres up or punch something across a hangar

8. everyone have fun ok? i made this for the halo fans so i hope you all know the halo limits #~^

9. dont break the rules or ill omnomn ur face >D


Bios:


Spartan: (only 5 spartans and im one, so only 4 left xP)

[slots]:
Black Hood (me xD)
-----
-----
-----
-----

Picture: (optional)
Name: 
Nickname: 
Service tag: (one letter, 2 numbers)
Service Record: (medals, awards etc.)
Personality: 
Rank: (if you have halo 3 and are lucky enough to get a spartan placement, then use your online rank if you have one)
Description: (armour permutations and color scheme)
Weapons: 
Skills: 
Background: (optional)
Other: 


Human:

Picture: (optional)
Name: 
Nickname: 
Service Tag: (1 letter, 2 numbers)
Service Record: (medals, awards etc.)
Personality: 
Rank: 
Unit: (ODST, pilot, engineer, marine corps troop, advanced marine veteran)
Weapons: (limit of 2, not including 1/2 pistols)
Service Skill: (pilot, driver, demolition expert, tank driver, sniper)
Background: (optional)
Other: 


Covenant: (to avoid over-complicating this you can only be elites, otherwise ide have to make bios for jackals, hunters, grunts and drones and thatl take forever)

Picture: (optional)
Name: 
Nickname: 
Personality: 
Rank: (different to human ranks, i.e. combat, assault, guard, shipmaster, fleet commander, elite guard, prophets personal guard. For those who dont know)
Weapons: 
Background: (optional)
Other: 


My bio:


Picture: (ill post it later, once i can get my xbox connection sorted)
Name: Max Vale
Nickname: Renegade/Black Fox
Service tag: X42
Service Record: Danger close (explosives expertise in the field), Firestorm (high fire-related kill count), Black fox (Shadow ops expertise), 1686 enemies KIA (will update later), 103 friendlies KIA (will update later)
Personality: Cocky, show off, known to be wreckless yet strategic, strong, swift, lucky, skilled driver, acts first, talks later
Rank: Sergeant
Description: RECON helmet, multi-threat left shoulder, multi-threat body armour, Recon right shoulder, steel base colour armour with Cyan details (applying to the Halo Reach permutations btw pplz, and i has RECON xP)
Weapons: Spartan beam carried on his back, twin pistols carried on his hips and another twin on his ankles, twin energy swords attatched to the bicep armour ligaments and twin SMG's attatched to his thigh armour ligaments, 3x frag
Skills: Highly skilled driver, CQB specialist, shock & awe tactitian, explosives expert, weopons master
Background: N/A
Other: Has been known to gamble aboard the ship with other spartans/troops while waiting/bored, takes bets on kills, likes to show off his skills


Picture: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(ill update this later, same reason as my other bio pic)
Name: Akujiki Brupinea
Nickname: Thunder Bringer
Personality: Tough, powerful, intelligent, skilled tactician, knowlageful
Rank: Shipmaster
Weapons: Twin energy swords, twin carbines, fuel rod cannon
Background: N/A
Other: Mark of Shame on his neck


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 9, 2010)

Picture: This is what you get when you dent his scout armor
Name: Chris Corby
Nickname: Corbs, Cloud, Jackel
Service tag: U24
Service Record: Pink Mist (High Needler-related kill count)
Danger Close (Explosive Expertise in the field) 
1023 Enemies KIA
302 Allies KIA

Personality: Chris is a happy-go-lucky guy. He tends to ask first, kill later, but sometimes, like when he's in the heat of battle or he's driving, he just kills. He is a skilled driver, like most in the Spartan programe
Rank: Corporal
Description: He wears the MJOLNIR Powered Assault Armor/S variant, or Scout Armor, colored red. The pauldrons are orange, as standard
Weapons:
M6D PDWS Pistol X2 (Thigh holsters)
Type-33 GML Needler (Left Hip holster)
Type-25 DEP Plasma Pistol (Right Hip holster)
S2 Sniper Rifle (On back)
MA5B Assault Rifle (On back)
Combat Knife (On belt)
5x Plasma Grenades (On belt)
5x Fragmentation Grenades (On belt)

Skills: Pistoleer, Mongoose Driver, Pelican Pilot, Sniper, Scout, Hornet Pilot
Background: Chris, like all others in the Spartan Programme, was abducted early in life and replaced with a flash clone. He doesn't remember his past, due to problems during the argumentation, but he still works hard as a Spartan. He went on active duty only for a week before he was recalled for "extra tutoring", AKA Pilot training. He returned to active duty a few days later, having already aced both the Pelican and Hornet tests.
Other: N/A


Few questions:
1: They do have Mongoose, right? I seem to recall reading on Halopedia the reason they wern't in Halo 1 was because the Pillar Of Autumn didn't carry any. So do we get Mongoose?
2: Can Chris be the one who flies the Pelicans on their missions? Or do you want me to make a second character for that?


----------



## Black hood (Sep 9, 2010)

(yeh im letting mongooses in, my character loves to drive them xD and yeh sure, i guess having a spartan pilot could be useful in alot of situations, especially crash landings)


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 10, 2010)

For fun I'm making an Elite


Picture: He's watching you, punk...always watching you..
Name: Kygora Kjara
Nickname: Cairo
Personality: Cairo is a pilot, born and bred. He lives for a whole lotta action and little else. He is a shoot-first-ask-later guy. He is sometimes hyper, though. This has lead to him being looked down upon by his fellow Elites, but he doesn't care.
Rank: Pilot (shipmaster?)
Weapons: 
Type-25 DER Plamsa Rifle (Right Hip holster)
Type-52 SAR Focus Rifle (On back)
And of course, the standard armants of the Banshee, a ship Cairo pilots all to well


----------



## Black hood (Sep 10, 2010)

(if u remember on halo 2/3 there a white elite called the shipmaster, i assume this is a role as he commands a fleet of interstellar ships)


----------



## Black hood (Sep 18, 2010)

UPDATE: your allowed to use your highest rank from either Halo 3, Halo ODST or Halo Reach, you may not want to so its not necessary, but you CAN NOT be a higher rank than your games highest, sorry ppl #~^;; but you can be promoted if you get promoted in those games xP also Halo Reach weapons also apply so you allowed needle rifles and plasma repeaters etc. and the vehicles including the Revenant, Spirit (thank GOD they brought back the old covenant carrier) and yes, there will be space battles :D sorry if this is a bit of a large update, but halo reach has given me awesome ideas x3

P.S. still NO brute grenades, vehicles or weapons, the brutes were not even in the covenant army until the second game and started taking over from the elites, i dont care what people say or what Reach says but they didnt exist in the war at the time so they do not exist in this rp right now, maybe later though >.>; have fun #~^


----------

